# Muddy Gras North -Cancelled



## Powershok (Jun 3, 2009)

for those of yall who dont know it got canceled due to weather and everyone gettn stuck in the camping area. most people are gettn pulled out with dozers as i type.

if anyones interested me and my group are at shiloh ridge.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

man that sucks.. if you want try another park go to river run... go back to jacksonville. take left on 79 towards palastine go well dont really know how many miles but u will see river run sign on left but county road is on right follow it forever and park will be on left


----------



## big brute (Apr 20, 2009)

Man I wish we would have checked the website before we left.Me and the wife left out friday morning and didn't hear that it had been cancelled until we turned off the highway about 3 or 4 miles from the park.We wound up going to Shilo ridge and set up camp and then found out the generator had crapped out on me,so I ran back into town and bought a new one from the only store in town that sold them so I didn't have alot to choose from,so now I've got power,go back to camp it's getting late gonna start a camp fire and just sit back she didn't pack a lighter I can't even start a fire,I'm bumming a light from my neighbor.We get up sat. morning and the Teryx won't start seems the fan stayed on all night and ran the battery down,by now I'm about to throw a fit and pack up and go home.This is one of those trips where I wish I had stayed at the house...


----------

